# New E-Mail Virus



## fredmh (May 2, 2006)

Picked up on another forum. OP received an e-mail:



> Order ID : 37679041 Is Being Processed
> 
> Thank you for ordering from our internet shop. If you paid with a credit card, the charge on your statement will be from name of our shop.
> 
> ...



The file was then submitted by the OP to Panda:

Panda has dubbed the virus Trojan/SpyForms.Q

SpyForms.Q


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm not sure what I'd be worried about more, the virus or the confirmation order.

"Wait, I didn't order a laptop... *gasp!*"

Quite an ingenius scheme on this one.


----------



## fredmh (May 2, 2006)

It's not too original. Been used for Phishing for years, especially on Ebay and Paypal. First time it's been used with a virus, though.


----------



## born2golf (Nov 30, 2006)

*confirmation of purchase...*

I got the same e-mail witha trojan virus attached. Fortunately AVG picked it out and put in a jar. I contacted my C/U and informed them and they will look into this scam site.
It is somewhat irritating as alot of us our ordering Christmas items on line and when we look at our e--mail for confirmation we don't necessarily look who sent it. So Be Careful Out There....
Thanks for all the info and keep up the good work.
Dennis


----------

